# One female rattie needs a home in fort worth, texas



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/pet/703056117.html

Anyone who lives near Fort Worth, look at this ad.
I feel so sorry for the poor thing, and I want to help her
but I don't know if I can. =/


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

That's horrible! The poor thing!
I would rescue her if I lived anywhere near Texas.
I hope someone comes to her aid.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

That is probably the saddest most disgusting thing I've ever read.

We humans are pitiful creatures at times  I hope that rat gets a good home after this, she sure deserves a second chance at life


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

That's the top. I've read some terrible, selfish things on CL (and other places), but never before have I heard the word "useless" applied to an animal. And it took an HOUR for that girl to be trapped before he "decided" there was cruelty going on?! 

Shame.


----------



## Trixie-Trix (Jun 2, 2008)

How sad  I also do hope someone will come and save the poor little girl.


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

I never read that whole thing until now.
That is one of the most effin' disgusting things. That person is sick. I wish I lived there, she'd be home with me asap.


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

UGGH it makes me sick! Somebody rescue her please!


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

Maybe somebody could contact a rescue in that area to let them know of the situation?


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

............. I cannot, CANNOT, believe what I just read. What a horrible monster. Poor little girl. I wish I didn't live on the other side of the country.


----------



## mel2mdl (May 30, 2008)

I saw this post when it was made. A few hours later, there was a post from the person who rescued that poor thing. So, she is in a better home - the new person posted what she had seen and how well the rat was behaving - no biting or fighting!


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

That made me sick.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Since this rattie (thankfully) has a good new home, I'm going to lock this topic.


----------

